# Grooming "down there"



## twentieslobotomy5 (Oct 21, 2012)

Barely ever do it, don't even care.


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

I vajazzle.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't get what is so inherently wrong in body hair that some people get "grossed out" by it.

Some junk trimming can be good, otherwise I like my men to have fur, a shaved body is a let down. I fully support equality for women here, screw societies fashion expectations.


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

hela said:


> I vajazzle.


You know, I've sometimes thought about decorating my junk.

Buuuttt... then again, I don't exactly have a steady hand, and it would probably end up looking like I was smuggling Unicorn shit in my pants! XD

(Either that, or the lady in question would think something had gone terribly wrong in the past and I had to have the Frankenstein monster's weiner grafted on for a quick fix! XD)


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

RetroVortex said:


> You know, I've sometimes thought about decorating my junk.
> 
> Buuuttt... then again, I don't exactly have a steady hand, and it would probably end up looking like I was smuggling Unicorn shit in my pants! XD
> 
> (Either that, or the lady in question would think something had gone terribly wrong in the past and I had to have the Frankenstein monster's weiner grafted on for a quick fix! XD)


No one expects junk to be perfect. I'm sure the lady in question would be highly amused (in a great way).


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

hela said:


> No one expects junk to be perfect. I'm sure the lady in question would be highly amused (in a great way).


Eh, well its something to figure out if the time ever comes. 
(Worse comes to worse, I could always Groucho Marx it, right? XD)

EDIT: Oh dear, it now kind of sounds like I want to make some kind of perverted puppet show! XD
(Definately would give Punch and Judy a different interpretation thats for sure! XD)


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

I prefer waxing . It does hurts but it feels very nice for very long after . I'm hairless. I even do my abdomen.


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

I find that men just dont look right fully shaved,trimed is fine(and preferred),but fully shaved on a man is for the most part unappealing.

Personally I'm either fully shaven or I have some hair,but i've never allowed myself to have a jungle down there.

Also..I have never gotten an ingrown hair down there and i've been shaving since I was 12.


----------



## Hunny Bunny (Jan 12, 2011)

My issue with waxing is the whole regrowth factor. The smoothness might last 2 weeks on me before it starts to grow back, then deal with ingrowns, then wait another 2-3 weeks for it to grow long enough to get waxed again. By this time, I usually get impatient & shave... Grrrrr


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

Sonny said:


> I don't get what is so inherently wrong in body hair that some people get "grossed out" by it.


I like touching soft, smooth skin. That can become difficult if there's body hair. Body hair, at least on a female, to me, just looks unattractive. As for pubic hair, some girls can make it look okay, but I think they are far and few between. That, and it depends on a lot of things; how does the color match with their skin, as well as the texture? How thick is it, and how much of it is on which part?

I think most guys don't necessarily mind a girl who trims reasonably, but from my experience, most girls either shave completely or just let go. Shaving your pubic hair, IMO, represents either a sexually active lifestyle or that you care, in some way, about your private parts, so it's rare to ever meet girls who ever style it or trim to an extent because most tend to be on either side of the spectrum.

I just prefer shaved, usually, because it's ideal for performing oral sex as well as the skin-to-skin contact during missionary.

Those are my reasons for not being a huge fan. I wouldn't say it's inherently wrong; many girls have some attractive styles down there, when done properly. But, yeah, it can become gross, especially when that hair is all over the ass :/


----------



## Ironweaver (Sep 8, 2012)

I shave my penis and testicles, while keeping the hair around it trimmed. I have a ton of hair on my stomach, so completely shaving off all pubic hair would end up looking ridiculous.


----------

